# Mein Mikrofon rauscht !



## SebiPuck (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebe Community, ich habe ein großes Problem: 
Mein Mikrofon rauscht bei Aufnahmen mit Frags, Camtasia und in Skype etc.
Ich habe dieses Mikrofon erst heute morgen geliefert bekommen (Steel Series v2), und habe mir vor den Kauf bei Amazon auch noch ein paar Kundenrezensionen durchgelesen. Diese, sowohl als auch die Bewertung (4,5 Sterne) des Headsets waren viel versprechend, und dieses Headset wurde auch wirklich hoch angepriesen !

Jedenfalls hört man meine Stimme sehr gut, ja aber es ist immer dieses Rauschen im Hintergrund dabei, welches mich echt nervt. Auch bei meinem alten Headset war dies der Fall, aber erst nachdem ich mir den neuen Rechner zugelegt habe. Beim alten PC war weit und breit kein Rauchen zu vernehmen.....

Hier noch ein paar Angaben zu meiner Hardware, falls es weiter hilft:

Bitte sagt mir, wo ich die Details zu meiner Soundkarte finde, da ich diese selbst nirgends sehe.....


----------



## HeaDHunteR (22. Februar 2012)

Moin,

is zwar schon paar Tage alt, aber naja.

Hatte des Problem bei meim alten Rechner auch gehabt, aber seit meinem neuen is nix mehr..
Naja, nur hatte ich bei meinem alten Rechner auch nie die Treiber geupdatet.
Hast du die neusten Treiber drauf?
Und hast du ne externe Soundkarte oder benutzt du OnBoard sound?

Ansonsten, haste bei den Soundeinstellungen irgendwelche Veränderungen vorgenommen?

Das es Headset vllt. kaputt is, denk ich nu ma nich...

gruß
HeaDHunteR


----------

